# What are these blackheads?



## mariangie (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi, I'm new here! I discovered this forum searching online for an answer to some weird blackheads I just discovered in Bruno's chest yesterday.

I read in another thread here, that it could be a case of foliculitis, but searching through images in google, it looks more like the comedone syndrome found in Shnauzers, the only difference is... Bruno is a 5 y/o pitbull, and his blackheads are on his chest... Any ideas?

Thanks... I'll TRY to get Bruno to pose so I can post a picture


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Can you post pictures please?


----------

